# Abstand zur Wand



## Majesdom (2. März 2015)

Hallo, 

ich bin momentan am umziehen und habe eine Frage bezüglich dem Abstand zur Wand. 
Bisher stand der Pc immer recht "frei". Dabei hatte ich einfach immer das beste Gefühl (Staub, Temperatur, etc.). 

Jetzt bietet sich zwar eine Ecke perfekt an, aber ich bin etwas unsicher wegen dem Abstand zur Wand. 

Haltet ihr das für in Ordnung, bzw. denkt ihr die Temperatur könnte höher sein als wenn er "freier" stehen würde?
Kann das ganze leider nicht selbst testen da dafür momentan einfach keine Zeit ist. 
Wollte einfach mal eure Meinung dazu hören. Notfalls muss ich mir einen geeigneteren Platz suchen 

Danke schonmal für  Antworten


----------



## rikim (2. März 2015)

Hey,

das kannst du ruhigen Gewissens so machen, evtl. steigen die Temperaturen um 2-3° C, aber das sollte nicht weiter von Bedeutung sein. 

Ich habe meinen Rechner ca. seit 2 jahren komplett an der Wand stehen und keine Probleme mit der Temperatur; nach hinten hin habe ich sogar deutlich weniger Platz als du und es ist alles im grünen Bereich. 

Wenn es möglich ist bei deinem Tower die Seitenwände zu tauschen, sodass die teilweise offene Seite nicht an der Wandseite liegt, könnte man überlegen, sie zu wechseln (habe ich ebenfalls selber so gemacht, da die offene Seite sonst komplett an der Wand liegen würde).

Besten Gruß
rikim


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. März 2015)

Vom Abstand her dürfte das kein Problem darstellen.
Bei mir steht der Rechner hinten ebenfalls sehr nah an der Wand, sogar direkt an einer Heizung (da ich sonst nirgends Platz habe).
Gravierende Temp-Probleme hatte ich damit bisher noch nicht - zumindest keine, die auf einen zu geringen Abstand schließen ließe.

Wenn du die Aufnahme von Staub reduzieren möchtest, empfiehlt es sich übrigens, den Rechner ein wenig zu erhöhen/aufzubocken.
Hab bei mir bspw. ein paar Stücke Filz unter die Füße vom Gehäuse geklebt, um den Abstand zum Boden zu erhöhen.
Das ist insbesondere bei sehr staubigen Böden oder Teppich hilfreich und begünstigt zudem die Belüftung an der Unterseite.


----------



## freezy94 (2. März 2015)

Der Abstand ist voll in Ordnung. Solange die Abwärme und Zuluft ohne Probleme ab- bzw. hintransportiert werden kann ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## interpo21 (2. März 2015)

ich denke auch das es reicht. ich glaube auch nicht das da temperaturunterschiede zustande kommen. mein rechner steht auch direkt an der wand und leider auch an der heizung und ich habe auch keinerlei temperaturprobleme.


----------



## Crazylok (2. März 2015)

Mein Pc steht auch relativ nah an der wand, was ich bei mir feststellen musste das die abwärme von meinem Pc sich nicht mit der Tapete vertragen haben und diese sich dort verfärbt hat.
Da du wahrscheinlich auf der rechten Gehäuseseite keine Lüfter hast könntest du ihn auch näher an die Fußleiste rücken, der platz ist dann immer noch ausrechend.

Gruß
Crazylok


----------



## Ruptet (2. März 2015)

Temperatur wird schon passen, aber wie erwähnt entweder einen Staubfilter in die Front/Unten wegen dem Netzteil (?) oder zumindest erhöht hinstellen, sonst saugt dir das Ding den ganzen Staub vom Boden ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Adi1 (2. März 2015)

Naja, ich sehe das ein bisschen anders. 

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, das es da Probleme mit der Kühlung geben könnte.

Vor allem, wenn wir nicht wissen, um welches System es sich handelt.


----------



## Ruptet (2. März 2015)

Grade mal angesehen, im Deckel hat das Gehäuse 2 Lüfter - Front, Heck und Boden 1 ... der steht theoretisch immernoch "frei" was die Lüfter angeht... nur hinten wo die Abwärme abgeführt wird, wird sich das bissl aufheizen... einfach alle 10 Minuten bisschen mit den Füßen rumwirbeln und läuft  Also ganz nach hinten schieben würde ich ihn nicht.


----------



## Majesdom (2. März 2015)

Danke für die vielen Antworten 

Staubfilter hat das Gehäuse. Vorne unten ist ein Lüfter der rein bläst, und hinten oben, sowie im Deckel ist je einer, der sie raus bläst. 

Das mit dem aufbocken ist ne gute Idee das werde ich auf jeden Fall noch machen. 

Sieht aus als hätte der Pc seinen neuen Platz gefunden


----------

